

Here’s New Yahoo CEO’s First Note to Troops - sherm8n
http://allthingsd.com/20120513/heres-new-yahoo-ceos-first-note-to-troops-the-leaking-internal-memos-to-atd-policy-remains-in-place

======
Irishsteve
I really wish Yahoo would get their act together. Their technical work is
brilliant. Shame they have so many distractions.

